# my puppy's ear started folding inward.



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you have a picture? I don't have any answers but curious how it looks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't really have great pics


----------



## SatyaBruno (Jul 8, 2021)

Wafer1141 said:


> today I noticed that my puppy's right ear started folding inward in the back. The left is a nice triangle shape. I keep fixing it but it keeps going back. Will he just have uneven ears or will it go back? weird question but im just curious.


It is the same case with my pup too, he is 3 months old and his left ear is folded inward 
What can I do??


----------



## SatyaBruno (Jul 8, 2021)




----------

